# R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps



## suddali (13. April 2014)

*R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir eine R9 290X von Ihrem Hause gekauft (im Februar `14),

ich muss sagen, es ist eine Frechheit so eine Karte dem Endkunden zu verkaufen,

- Mir war bewusst dass die Karte 95 Grad heiß wird, dass die Karte aber dann so extrem runtertaktet, dass Battlefield 4 auf hohen Einstellungen und einer Auflösung, die selbst meine 7970 auf 80fps+ locker packt, einfach einbrechen auf teilweise UNTER 35 fps!!! ist wirklich eine Sauerei.

Was kann ich also tun? 

- Aktuelles Bios ist drauf, bzw. kein aktuelleres vorhanden.

- Lüfter auf 60% gestellt, (klingt jetzt schon wie ein Föhn, eine Katastrophe!!) d.h. ich stelle diesen garantiert NICHT noch höher...

- Gehäuse ist sehr sehr gut belüftet, auch das komplette Öffnen, bringt keinen wirklichen Unterschied.

- Mir hat einer so einen Lufttunnel vorgeschlagen, zum selberbaun, ist das aber Euer Ernst Sapphire?! .. ( ich weiß, bei anderen Herstellern sieht es nicht besser aus, hat aber einer von Euch mal sein Hirn eingeschaltet und VOR Verkauf so ein Teil mal angeworfen?! ) -> ich werde also nichts basteln...

- Sollte ich nun das einzig Richtige tun, den Originalkühler austauschen, geht meine Garantie flöten..?!


Ich bin ja mal auf Tipps gespannt, wie ich das Teil auf UNTER 80 Grad halten soll, damit das Ding nichtmehr runtertaktet..

(graka steht im silent-mode, da der uber-mode nicht wirklich mehr Leistung in relation zum Stromverbrauch bringt)


Habe die max. Lüfterdrehzahl auf 70% gestellt, bringt natürlich auch nichts..

lg


----------



## Oozy (13. April 2014)

Tja, das ist das bekannte Problem der Referenzdesign-Karten. Willst/kannst du den Kühler wechseln? Das würde eine deutlich bessere Geräuschkulisse bringen.


----------



## Chinaquads (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Es ist allgemein bekannt, das die R9 290(X) im Ref-Design sehr warm wird und ihren Boost nicht halten kann. Jetzt die Schuld in die Schuhe von Sapphire zu schieben halte ich für falsch, vielleicht hätte man nicht so gierig sein sollen und doch etwas warten sollen, bis Custom-Modelle erschienen?

Naja egal.

Ausser dem Lüftertunnel oder Kühlertausch wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben,als mit Kopfhörer zu spielen.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



suddali schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich habe mir eine R9 290X von Ihrem Hause gekauft (im Februar `14),
> 
> ...



*Informationsarmut, ist hier das Problem und die eigene Selbstüberschätzung!*

Also die Jammerei über das Referenzdesign, ist kaum zu ertragen, zumal man selbst hier bei PCGH und auch deren Printmedien, ganz deutlich die Schwächen offenbarte, auch in Bezug auf einige Customdesigns.

Das ganz allein Sapphire zum Vorwurf zumachen, ist absoluter Nonsens, da auch die anderen Hersteller, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, mit den gleichen Problemen zu kämpfen haben, die Taktraten im angestrebten Breich konstant über 1Ghz zu halten, das selbst bei den Nvidia-Karten.

Wichtiger wäre eine Kühlung, die auch die enorme Hitzeentwickelung aufnehmen kann und die stellt meistens der Grafikkartenhersteller selber nicht her, sondern läßt, entsprechend den Möglichkeiten des beauftragten Kühlerherstellers, diese anfertigen. 
Außerdem bestimmt die Preispolitik zum Gesamtprodukt, oft auch das Design, genauso wie der voraussichtlich benötigte Platzbedarf, das gesamte Konzept!

Das Inno3d seine GF 780Ti Grafikkarten mit dem HerculeZ-Kühler Inchill X3Ultra für ~750€ anbietet, kommt ja auch nicht nur so von Ungefähr!


----------



## 04_alex_4 (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Mit Kühleraustausch wäre eine gute Option, dennoch ist es die Sache der Garantie, bei einigen AMD Karten gibt's keinen Garantiesiegel auf den Schrauben, also wenn keine Siegel zu sehen sind, dann kannst du mal versuchen den Kühler auszutauschen und bei einem Garantie Fall wieder den alten montieren...


----------



## Cuddleman (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



04_alex_4 schrieb:


> Mit Kühleraustausch wäre eine gute Option, dennoch ist es die Sache der Garantie, bei einigen AMD Karten gibt's keinen Garantiesiegel auf den Schrauben, also wenn keine Siegel zu sehen sind, dann kannst du mal versuchen den Kühler auszutauschen und bei einem Garantie Fall wieder den alten montieren...


 
 Damit die Selbstüberschätzung in einer Katastrophe endet? Wie das ausgeht weiß ich jetzt schon!


----------



## Sebbi102 (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

@TE: Hast du keine Testberichte vor dem kauf der Karte gelesen?
Weil da wurde überall vor hohen Temperaturen und einer hohen Lautstärke gewarnt!

Bezüglich deines Problemes würde ich auch einen Kühlerwechsel vorschlagen.
Mit Garantie ist das so ne Sache, mal wird sie nach einem Umbau noch gewährt (wenn nichts durch den Umbau beschädigt wurde und deshalb die Karte deffekt ist) einmal wieder nicht, ist auch herstellerabhängig.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Damit die Selbstüberschätzung in einer Katastrophe endet? Wie das ausgeht weiß ich jetzt schon!


 
was meinst du damit? welche Katastrophe? wenn man alles vernünftig macht passiert nix, nur wenn man davor noch nie eine Grafikkarte auseinander gebaut und keine Erfahrung hat, dann kann es zu Konsequenzen führen...


----------



## suddali (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Danke für eure Tips,
ich habe einige Artikel überflogen, aber dass dadurch die Frames ingame einbrechen, etc. habe ich nirgends gelesen...!

Kühleraustausch kam mir auch in den Sinn, aber nachdem die Karte neu ist, kann ja immernoch etwas kaputt gehen und dann hätte ich keine Garantie mehr... 

@  Chinaquads
 Das soll heißen, ich soll jedes Computerteil dass ich kaufe erst googlen um zu sehen ob es überhaupt richtig funktioniert.. sorry das ist mal absolut dämlich... muss ich heutzutage ein Fachmann sein, nur weil ich meine Grafikkarte aufrüsten will und davon ausgehe, dass alles funktioniert und ich für 460€ eine Grafikkarte bekomme die weniger leistet als meine 7970?!

Wie gesagt das Hauptproblem sind die fps Einbrüche.. Warum verkauft Sapphire dann Grafikkarten die ihre Leistung nicht halten können?! .. und ja ich rede nur von Sapphire da ich nunmal von diesem Unternehmen meine Grafikkarte gekauft habe...

.. ich merke schon ich muss zwangsweise den Kühler tauschen, dann hätte ich aber hier von einem Mitarbeiter hier bitte eine Garantiebestätigung, da der Fehler ja nicht bei mir sondern Sapphire liegt...


----------



## suddali (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> *Informationsarmut, ist hier das Problem und die eigene Selbstüberschätzung!*
> 
> Also die Jammerei über das Referenzdesign, ist kaum zu ertragen, zumal man selbst hier bei PCGH und auch deren Printmedien, ganz deutlich die Schwächen offenbarte, auch in Bezug auf einige Customdesigns.
> 
> ...


 

Sorry aber der post ist nonesense... Nun bin ich Schuld weil ich eine Grafikkarte, die mir eine sehr gute Leistung suggeriert, gekauft habe, die Kühlung aber so schlecht ist, dass  die Grafikkarte nicht das leisten kann, was dem Endkunden versprochen wird... Soll ich mir jetzt immer Zeitschriften kaufen, welche mich vor so einem Kauf "warnen"?! .. wenn das bei vielen so ist, ist es doch klar, dass gejammert wird...

.. wie schon geschrieben, wenn mir ein Angebot für 460€ gemacht wird, nehme ich dieses an.. ich kann auch nichts für die Preispolitik... Ich finde für diese enorme Summe kann ich doch mindestens die beworbene Leistung erwarten..?!

Wie gesagt, es geht mir um die fps-drops!! Diese werden in KEINEM Test den ich jetzt gesucht habe gefunden.. von mir aus kann das Ding laut sein, dass ich denke meine Freundin föhnt sich neben mir die Haare, aber die Leistung sollte stimmen...

lg


----------



## Sebbi102 (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



suddali schrieb:


> Sorry aber der post ist nonesense... Nun bin ich Schuld weil ich eine Grafikkarte, die mir eine sehr gute Leistung suggeriert, gekauft habe, die Kühlung aber so schlecht ist, dass  die Grafikkarte nicht das leisten kann, was dem Endkunden versprochen wird... Soll ich mir jetzt immer Zeitschriften kaufen, welche mich vor so einem Kauf "warnen"?! .. wenn das bei vielen so ist, ist es doch klar, dass gejammert wird...
> 
> .. wie schon geschrieben, wenn mir ein Angebot für 460€ gemacht wird, nehme ich dieses an.. ich kann auch nichts für die Preispolitik... Ich finde für diese enorme Summe kann ich doch mindestens die beworbene Leistung erwarten..?!
> 
> ...



Also da müsste es bei dir noch einen Schalter geben zwischen Quiet und Uber Mode, da müsste die Karte länger ihren Takt halten dafür geht dann der Lüfter aber hoch.

Aber bezüglich dem Lesen von Tests, einerseits geb ich dir Recht, dass man nicht alles ließt da es auch so von alleine laufen müsste aber andererseits, wer kauft denn schon die Katze im Sack?
Wir reden ja hier nicht von 5€ wo man dann einfach sagt, kauf ich mir halt mal schnell was anderes .


----------



## Chinaquads (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

wtf, man informiert sich aber im voraus! 

Das Problem mit dem FPS Drops ist doch auch bekannt, die Karten takten doch bei nicht voller Auslastung hin und her, davon gibt es doch genug Threads!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/305752-r9-290-bf4-fps-problem.html


----------



## Cuddleman (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



suddali schrieb:


> Sorry aber der post ist nonesense... Nun bin ich Schuld weil ich eine Grafikkarte, die mir eine sehr gute Leistung suggeriert, gekauft habe, die Kühlung aber so schlecht ist, dass die Grafikkarte nicht das leisten kann, was dem Endkunden versprochen wird... Soll ich mir jetzt immer Zeitschriften kaufen, welche mich vor so einem Kauf "warnen"?! .. wenn das bei vielen so ist, ist es doch klar, dass gejammert wird...
> 
> .. wie schon geschrieben, wenn mir ein Angebot für 460€ gemacht wird, nehme ich dieses an.. ich kann auch nichts für die Preispolitik... Ich finde für diese enorme Summe kann ich doch mindestens die beworbene Leistung erwarten..?!
> 
> ...



 Ja, Junge, die PCGH-Suche, bezieht leider keine PCGH-Hefte mit ein, deshalb sollte man die 3,90€ ausgeben und lesen.
 Dann wären die 460€ zumindest in das richtige Produkt eingeflossen.
 Den jetzigen Ärger, hast du folglich umsonst bekommen!
 Merke, in jeder Werbung wird immer nur alles verherrlicht. 
 Negatives findet man immer erst selbst heraus, oder man hat Geduld und beliest sich erstmal, welche Eindrücke Tests, oder andere ungeduldige Nutzer gemacht haben.
 Wenn z.B. PCGH sich schon solche Tests leistet, warum nutzt du sie nicht?


----------



## suddali (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> wtf, man informiert sich aber im voraus!
> 
> Das Problem mit dem FPS Drops ist doch auch bekannt, die Karten takten doch bei nicht voller Auslastung hin und her, davon gibt es doch genug Threads!
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/305752-r9-290-bf4-fps-problem.html


 
Hast du den Thread gelesen, in dem Thread bzw. bei nem Nutzer liegt das Problem nicht an der Hitze und dem down takt..

Sag mir mal warum du Schlaumeier mir dauernd vorhälst ich solle mich richtig informieren?! 

Die Karte liefert ja kurzzeitig volle Leistung bis die 95 Grad anschlagen...

WIESO soll ich mich informieren, ob eine Grafikkarte die auf dem freien Markt verkauft wird richtig funktioniert?! Kein normaler Mensch geht davon aus, etwas zu kaufen was von Anfang so nicht funktionieren kann...?!

Oder stellst du deinen neu gekauften S5 auf die Leistungsbühne und merkst plötzlich dass du von der "serienmäßigen" Leistungsstreueung betroffen bist und somit einfach mal 10% weniger Ps hast.. wenn du dich dann beschwerst heißt es dann auch, dass du dich vorher hättest informieren sollen?! Oder du kaufst dir irgend ein Auto, das 250 fahren KÖNNTE, aber keiner hat dir gesagt es fährt nur 160 weil die Bremsen,etc. nicht dafür ausgelegt sind?!

( die Vergleiche passen nicht 100 prozentig, aber ich hoffe du verstehst was ich damit meine )


----------



## suddali (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Ja, Junge, die PCGH-Suche, bezieht leider keine PCGH-Hefte mit ein, deshalb sollte man die 3,90€ ausgeben und lesen.
> Dann wären die 460€ zumindest in das richtige Produkt eingeflossen.
> Den jetzigen Ärger, hast du folglich umsonst bekommen!
> Merke, in jeder Werbung wird immer nur alles verherrlicht.
> ...


 
Warum ungeduldiger Nutzer?! ich weiß nicht ob du es nicht verstehen willst, ich kaufe mir eine Grafikkarte um bessere Leistung in Spielen zu haben, das hat mit Ungeduld nichts zu tun.. Und gehe davon aus, dass ich auch mehr Leistung habe, wenn das nicht der Fall ist und das Problem nicht an mir liegt.. klar dann bin ich ja der Trottel weil ich eine Grafikkarte mit retail Kühler gekauft habe...


----------



## suddali (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Sebbi102 schrieb:


> Also da müsste es bei dir noch einen Schalter geben zwischen Quiet und Uber Mode, da müsste die Karte länger ihren Takt halten dafür geht dann der Lüfter aber hoch.
> 
> Aber bezüglich dem Lesen von Tests, einerseits geb ich dir Recht, dass man nicht alles ließt da es auch so von alleine laufen müsste aber andererseits, wer kauft denn schon die Katze im Sack?
> Wir reden ja hier nicht von 5€ wo man dann einfach sagt, kauf ich mir halt mal schnell was anderes .


 
Warum Katze im Sack, ich habe mir die Benchmarks angesehen, das Hitze Problem auch gelesen, aber von mir aus kann das Teil 200 Grad heiß sein und eben von mir aus auch einen Föhn imitieren ( was es auch tut) aber die Leistung sollte passen!


----------



## Cuddleman (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



suddali schrieb:


> Warum ungeduldiger Nutzer?! ich weiß nicht ob du es nicht verstehen willst, ich kaufe mir eine Grafikkarte um bessere Leistung in Spielen zu haben, das hat mit Ungeduld nichts zu tun.. Und gehe davon aus, dass ich auch mehr Leistung habe, wenn das nicht der Fall ist und das Problem nicht an mir liegt.. klar dann bin ich ja der Trottel weil ich eine Grafikkarte mit retail Kühler gekauft habe...



Bleib bei deinem Standpunkt und ignoriere einfach weiter alle möglichen Informationsquellen und schimpfe auf die Anderen.

Dazu habe ich definitiv keine weiteren Worte!


----------



## suddali (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Selbst wenn ich die "informationsquellen" jetzt lese, warum wird man VOR dem Kauf nicht darufhin gewiesen??


----------



## Cuddleman (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



suddali schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich die "informationsquellen" jetzt lese, warum wird man VOR dem Kauf nicht darufhin gewiesen??



Radeon R9 290 @ 290X: Gern, aber wohin mit der Leistung? Kein Downsampling, kein Geld!


----------



## suddali (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Was willst du mir mit diesem Thread jetzt sagen?


----------



## Cuddleman (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



suddali schrieb:


> Was willst du mir mit diesem Thread jetzt sagen?


 

 ...............................................................................!


----------



## Alex555 (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Wieso gibts du die Karte nicht einfach in RMA sondern erstellst einen Mecker Thread? 
Dadurch ändert sich nichts! Für mich ist das ein klarer RMA Fall, ich würde weder Kühler noch sonst was wechseln, sondern das ganze schön dem Support machen lassen. 
Vielleicht ist die WLP nicht richtig angebracht, der KÜhler liegt nicht 100% auf Plan oder sonstiges. 
Das Produkt hast du mit Garantie erworben, bzw. zumindest Gewährleistung (wenn du in Deutschland lebst festgeschrieben).
Dass das Produkt nicht funktioniert ist nicht schön, aber ebenfalls finde ich es nicht toll, wenn du quasi nur einen Mecker Thread aufmachst, und über eine Firma so herziehst?
Frag doch höflich an, dass du die Grafikkarte in RMA geben willst, und (auch gegen Zahlung eines Aufpreises) beispielsweise dieses Modell (https://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-11227-00-40g-a1048411.html ) geben lässt.
Man kann doch reden, aber nur meckern hilft gar nichts


----------



## Gummert (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Ja... statt zu meckern, würde ich mich freundlich  bei Sapphire Melden zwecks RMA und vielleicht mit Aufpreis zu einem anderem Sapphire Modell greifen zu können. 
Ich mein, was nutzt dir das Gemecker jetzt? Nix!


----------



## suddali (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Wieso gibts du die Karte nicht einfach in RMA sondern erstellst einen Mecker Thread?
> Dadurch ändert sich nichts! Für mich ist das ein klarer RMA Fall, ich würde weder Kühler noch sonst was wechseln, sondern das ganze schön dem Support machen lassen.
> Vielleicht ist die WLP nicht richtig angebracht, der KÜhler liegt nicht 100% auf Plan oder sonstiges.
> Das Produkt hast du mit Garantie erworben, bzw. zumindest Gewährleistung (wenn du in Deutschland lebst festgeschrieben).
> ...


 
Danke für den Tip, RMA müsste ich dann also ggü. Alterate stellen...

Ich würde eher sagen es ist eine Beschwerde gegen den Hersteller, welcher diesen Elektrónikbaustein hergestellt hat...

meckern... wie gesagt ich BESCHWERE mich über die Frechhet, dass so ein Unternehmen Waren vertreibt die absolut nicht genutzt werden können... 

.. rma mit Sapphire könnte klappen, dafür habe ich ja auch in das Sapphire Unterforum hier gepostet...


----------



## suddali (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> ...............................................................................!


 
Ich verstehe im allgemeinen immernoch nicht was du mir mit der Verlinkung überhaupt mitteilen willst.. erkläre es mir doch bitte...


----------



## suddali (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Gummert schrieb:


> Ja... statt zu meckern, würde ich mich freundlich  bei Sapphire Melden zwecks RMA und vielleicht mit Aufpreis zu einem anderem Sapphire Modell greifen zu können.
> Ich mein, was nutzt dir das Gemecker jetzt? Nix!


 
Guter Tip, Danke aber einen Aufpreis sehe ich nicht ein, da die Karte ja die selbe ist, nur mit einem bessere Kühler, der von Anfang an hätte drauf sein MÜSSEN..


----------



## Alex555 (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



suddali schrieb:


> Guter Tip, Danke aber einen Aufpreis sehe ich nicht ein, da die Karte ja die selbe ist, nur mit einem bessere Kühler, der von Anfang an hätte drauf sein MÜSSEN..


 
Nein, du verstehst das nicht. Das ist das Referenz design das du erworben hast, das nunmal sehr heiß läuft. 
Das bessere Modell mit dem besseren Lüfter ist custom, von Sapphire selbst. Wieso sollte von vornherein ein anderer Lüfter verbaut sein, der zwar heiß läuft, aber bei vielen anderen Leuten funktioniert? 
Der bessere Kühler ist auf jeden fall sein geld wert, und ich würde auf jeden fall das modell nehmen. 
Kontaktiere doch alternate, sende die Grafikkarte ein, vielleicht bekommst du ja gleich ein neues Modell


----------



## facehugger (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Das beste wäre es eh gewesen hier *vor* dem Kauf nachzufragen Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das dir keiner zu dem heißen und vor allem lauten Referenzdesign der AMD-Karte geraten hätte... Ab mit der Schleuder in die RMA!

Davon mal abgesehen hätte es vielleicht auch eine günstigere R9 290 getan:


 Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
die Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC hat die PCGH-Print dank des leistungsfähigen *Customkühlers* manuell per MSI Afterburner auf sehr gute 1,5 Sone unter Last gebracht. Dabei wurde der Takt von 1000Mhz unter Last natürlich gehalten

 Gruß


----------



## Chinaquads (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

hält die Karte die Garantierte MHZ Zahl vom Core oder taktet sie noch darunter? Sollte das der Fall sein ( die Karte läuft nicht mit dem von AMD garantierten Takt ) DANN ist es ein Fall für eine RMA!

Sofern die Karte innerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen läuft, kannst du nur auf das Wohlwollen von Alternate hoffen ( wobei ich kaum Glaube, das Alternate die Karte prüft, sondern nur zum Hersteller weiterleitet ), das sie dir die Karte austauschen.

Nochmal:

Sapphire kann nix dafür, das ist der Referenzkühler, welcher von AMD hergestellt wurde!

Wenn du ein Modell mit besserer Kühlung haben willst gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:

- selbst einen anderen Kühler montieren ( sollte man aber doch schon ein wenig Ahnung davon haben, was man macht  )
- Alternate um ein Upgrade bitten ( glaub ich persönlich eher nicht )
- Kühler demontieren und mit neuer WLP versehen.

oder was ganz anderes: Karte verkaufen und eine im Custom Design kaufen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Also erstmal kann Sapphire nix für das Reverenzdesign, das hat AMD verbrochen.
Dass das sehr laut und heiß wird und der Turbo Takt nicht gehalten werden kann, steht eigentlich überall. Vllt. mal an die eigene Nase fassen.

Du kannst jetzt 
den Kühler selber wechseln.
die Karte einschicken und hoffen, dass es bei dir ein Montagefehler ist und die nächste nicht ganz so schlimm ist.
die Karte zurückschicken. (2 wöchiges Rückgaberecht) Dann kaufst du dir z.B die hier: 290 Tri-X

Auf einen wechsel durch Sapphire auf eine 290X Tri-X OC *ohne *einen Aufpreis zu zahlen brauchst du nicht zu hoffen. 
Wieso sollten sie das auch tun?
Da könnte ja jeder kommen, sich denken: "Ich kauf die allerbilligste 290x mit der allerschlechtesten Kühlung. Dann pöbel ich wegen der Lautstärke etwas rum und bekomm das Topmodell mit besserem Kühler usw. zum Preis des Billigteiles."
Evtl. machen sie es wenn du ihnen die Differenz bezahlst.


----------



## facehugger (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



john201050 schrieb:


> Evtl. machen sie es wenn du ihnen die Differenz bezahlst.


Wär *vielleicht* eine Möglichkeit. Und dabei nicht vergessen: wer höflich bleibt, kommt weiter im Leben. Bei allem Verständnis für den aktuellen Ärger. Daher Blutdruck runterfahren und nett nachfragen...

Gruß


----------



## suddali (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> hält die Karte die Garantierte MHZ Zahl vom Core oder taktet sie noch darunter? Sollte das der Fall sein ( die Karte läuft nicht mit dem von AMD garantierten Takt ) DANN ist es ein Fall für eine RMA!
> 
> Sofern die Karte innerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen läuft, kannst du nur auf das Wohlwollen von Alternate hoffen ( wobei ich kaum Glaube, das Alternate die Karte prüft, sondern nur zum Hersteller weiterleitet ), das sie dir die Karte austauschen.
> 
> ...


 
Finde gerade nichts zum Garantietakt, aber sie geht auf knapp 800 runter... und das ist defintiv zu viel


----------



## suddali (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Danke Euch Leute, die letzten Antworten sind super, wie ich ich es in einem Forum gewohnt bin, werde auf euch hören, bzw. als aller Erstes Montag mal bei Alternate anrufen... und wegen RMA fragen, vill. meldet sich hier ja auch noch ein Mitarbeiter, der vielleicht ein kleines Statement abliefert.. 

P.S.: Soooo mega billig war die Karte nicht... das Custom Design gibts für 380€ und meine hat nichteinmal vor 2 Monaten als Mitte Februar 454€ gekostet, wie gesagt billigste Variante, bla bla ist es wirklich nicht


----------



## Cuddleman (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



suddali schrieb:


> Was willst du mir mit diesem Thread jetzt sagen?


 
 !!!!!


----------



## facehugger (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Würde halt das Verhalten der Karte unter Spielelast genauso beschreiben und hinterfragen ob du evtl. auf die genannte Tri-X OC im Umtausch hoffen könntest. Ich denke mal, das die da nix gegen hätten. Entweder gegen einen kleinen Obulus oder (wenn du Glück hast) vielleicht sogar für lau. Alternativ würde mir noch jene Karte einfallen:


PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
mit anpassen des Lüfters ist auch die Karte ruhig zu bekommen, bei gleichzeitig annehmbaren Temps. Probieren würde ich es auf jeden Fall

Gruß


----------



## Cuddleman (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

!!!!!
AMD Radeon R9 290X im Test: Der langersehnte Titan-Killer für 479 Euro? [Test der Woche] - Radeon R9 290X im Test: Leistungsaufnahme, Lautheit, Powertune Next


----------



## Alex555 (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> !!!!!
> AMD Radeon R9 290X im Test: Der langersehnte Titan-Killer für 479 Euro? [Test der Woche] - Radeon R9 290X im Test: Leistungsaufnahme, Lautheit, Powertune Next


 
Könntest du mal damit aufhören, 4 mal den selben Beitrag zu spammen? 
Was soll das? 
Schreib doch einfach dass PCGH die selben Drops hatte, und das am Kühler lag. Und schreib doch einfach, dass der Test schon ein halbes Jahr alt ist, aber den Test x mal zu verlinken ist nervig


----------



## BertB (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

februar ist halt länger als 2 wochen her, rückgabe wegen nichtgefallen ist rum
die karte vehält sich genau, wie sie soll (auch wenn das schrottig ist)
habe schon von welchen gelesen, die sich bis 685MHz runtertakten, und ähnlich, 800MHz ist noch "ganz gut"

offiziell kannst die daher wohl auch nicht als defekt reklamieren, wenn dann kulanz

das manche ihm kommen mit: bla bla bla, selber schuld... 
find ich nicht in ordnung,
ist ja nicht jeder son hardwarenerd, der exzessiv testberichte liest (wobei mans schon hätte wissen können)
dazu gibts doch auch das forum, damit man fragen kann,
aber so werden neue mitglieder nur verschreckt

sapphire kann nix dafür, wenn jemand, dann amd (die refrerenzdinger sind alle gleich und vorgegeben)
ich würd nen anderen kühler draufmachen,
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV (DCACO-V800001-GBA01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
den hier am besten,
ist die neue version, mit ner neuen backplate, extra für gute spannungswandler temperaturen (war ein kritikpunkt bei dem kühler in verbindung mit r9 290/290x)

oder den
Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid II - 120 (DCACO-V860001-GB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ist von dem selben hersteller, nur halt die hybrid/aio -wasserkühlung, hat die gleiche backplate (galube jedenfalls, dass die gleich ist)

ganz billig sind die na klar nicht, aber dann wirds wirklich kühl und ruhig

mit der garantie ist halt so ne sache,
ich würds drauf ankommen lassen, musst aber selber wissen

oder ref kühler auf 100% einstellen,
habe schon von leuten glaubhaft gelesen, die so 1200MHz für benchmark valley 1.0 erreicht haben
dann hast halt wohl echt nen föhn unterm tisch


----------



## facehugger (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Könntest du mal damit aufhören, 4 mal den selben Beitrag zu spammen?
> Was soll das?
> Schreib doch einfach dass PCGH die selben Drops hatte, und das am Kühler lag. Und schreib doch einfach, dass der Test schon ein halbes Jahr alt ist, aber den Test x mal zu verlinken ist nervig


Jap, dem TE hilft das jetzt herzlich wenig. Und ich denke, er hat mittlerweile kapiert, das er wohl falsch gekauft hat...

Gruß


----------



## Cuddleman (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Ist der Test, ob er lesen und auch suchen kann.

 Scheinbar nicht bestanden!

 Weil, geschrieben wurde, ob er nicht vorher darüber informiert werden könnte und das er überhaupt nichts, in den von ihm gefundenen Test, darüber was gelesen hat.

 Die zweiten Screenshots sind ein anderer PCGH-Artikel, den man unter der PCGH-Suchfunktion finden konnte!
 Die Schlußfolgerung, das die Taktung auf ~800Mhz abfällt erlaubt schlichtweg auch die Erklärung der Fps-Einbrüche und über die zu erwartende Lautheit in den Abstufungsmodi gab's auch eine deutliche Ansage.


----------



## BertB (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

hier gehts mittlerweile um umgangsformen, gerade auch forums-neulingen gegenüber

cuddleman: nicht bestanden

von anfang an stellt der ne frage, und deine antwort ist: 
selber schuld, blablabla,
wenn und hätt, bla, bla
tests lesen vorher, bla, bla,

da mag überall was dran sein, ist aber wenig hilfreich, und den schaden des fehlkaufs hat der mann eh schon,
da braucht man ihm nicht noch reindrücken, dass es dämlich war

und so am rande: wenn du schreibst:

"scheinbar nicht bestanden", dann heißt das: er hat bestanden, aber es sieht nicht so aus

wenn du sagen willst: es sieht so aus, als habe er nicht bestanden,
dann musst du schreiben:

anscheinend nicht bestanden


----------



## Cuddleman (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



BertB schrieb:


> hier gehts mittlerweile um umgangsformen, gerade auch forums-neulingen gegenüber
> 
> cuddleman: nicht bestanden
> 
> ...



Gerade die Art von Umgangsform, wie man in einem Forum den Einstieg sich selbst erschwert!

Ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, zu seiner Bequemlichkeit! 
 Mehr nicht! 
 Das "scheinbar nicht bestanden", wird sich zeigen, in den nächsten Threads!


----------



## Rizoma (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



suddali schrieb:


> Finde gerade nichts zum Garantietakt, aber sie geht auf knapp 800 runter... und das ist defintiv zu viel



Es gibt auch keinen Garantietakt  wer hat dir diesen Bären aufgebunden  AMD wirbt nur mit einen Boost von bis zu 1GHz der inoffizielle Basistakt liegt bei 727MHz allerdings wie gesagt ist dies nix offizielles (ich glaub der wert ist der der von PCGH im Test ermittelt wurde).


----------



## Alex555 (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Gerade die Art von Umgangsform, wie man in einem Forum den Einstieg sich selbst erschwert!
> 
> Ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, zu seiner Bequemlichkeit!
> Mehr nicht!
> Das "scheinbar nicht bestanden", wird sich zeigen, in den nächsten Threads!


 
Der TE schreibt in seinem ersten Post :" Was kann ich tun"
Deine Antworten darauf haben mit der Frage 0 zu tun, sondern zeigen nur, dass er einen Fehlkauf gemacht hat. 
Anstatt ihm irgendwelche sinnvollen Ratschläge zu geben kritisierst du den TE nur, für einen Kauf, der so nicht mehr zu ändern ist. 
Natürlich hätte er sich im vorhinein informieren sollen, aber deine Kommentare haben dem TE 0! geholfen.


----------



## Rizoma (13. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Was der TE tun kann 

Karte verkaufen und eine andere kaufen
nen anderen kühler drauf schnallen was aber Garantieverlust bedeutet
damit leben wie es jetzt ist

andere Wahlen hat er nicht da die Karte innerhalb der Spezifikationen läuft. Übrigens bin ich auch bestitzter einer 290x im Ref Design und ich habe mir nen anderen Kühler drauf gemacht und bin nun zufieden.


----------



## Cuddleman (14. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Der TE schreibt in seinem ersten Post :" Was kann ich tun"
> Deine Antworten darauf haben mit der Frage 0 zu tun, sondern zeigen nur, dass er einen Fehlkauf gemacht hat.
> Anstatt ihm irgendwelche sinnvollen Ratschläge zu geben kritisierst du den TE nur, für einen Kauf, der so nicht mehr zu ändern ist.
> Natürlich hätte er sich im vorhinein informieren sollen, aber deine Kommentare haben dem TE 0! geholfen.


 
 Dann lies dir die anderen Beitrage des Threaderstellers mal durch und du könntest etwas daraus erkennen.
 Hier ist die Grundeinstellung schon sehr schwer zu ertragen, zumindest für mich, aber das ist nur meine Meinung!


----------



## facehugger (14. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Dann lies dir die anderen Beitrage des Threaderstellers mal durch und du könntest etwas daraus erkennen.
> Hier ist die Grundeinstellung schon sehr schwer zu ertragen, zumindest für mich, aber das ist nur meine Meinung!


Was für dich wie rüberkommt, ist ganz allein deine Sache! Trotzdem kann man dem TE freundlich und nicht genervt gegenübertreten. Bei uns anderen hat es doch auch geklappt... Dir auch noch einen scheenen Tag.

Gruß


----------



## BertB (14. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Dann lies dir die anderen Beitrage des Threaderstellers mal durch und du könntest etwas daraus erkennen.
> Hier ist die Grundeinstellung schon sehr schwer zu ertragen, zumindest für mich, aber das ist nur meine Meinung!


grad mal alles von suddali gelesen:
hast recht, macht echt nix als meckern (mit einer erwartungshaltung an die welt...da schüttelts mich: "mein board wird warm bei oc, flenn, flenn...sauerei")
ich entschuldige mich fast schon bei dir,
hättest vielleicht gleich drauf hinweisen sollen,
ihn nach dem startpost wegen meckerei anzublaffen fand ich nicht in ordnung, aber auf den zweiten blick kann ichs nachvollziehen


----------



## facehugger (14. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Und selbst wenn der TE grad auf 180 ist und alles und jeden anmotzen möchte (kann ja mal durchaus vorkommen), müssen wir uns dem doch nicht anschließen. Meist beruhigt sich das Gemüt nach der Frage nach dem *genauen* Wie und Warum von ganz allein...

War hier doch auch so.

Gruß


----------



## sycron17 (14. April 2014)

Das war seit den anfag klar das wenn die temperaturabhängig sind

Hatte im dezember auch eine

MK-26 draufgeknallt@7v und schon war der problem gelöst max 60grad
Musste die per adapter anschliesden, sonst war das spulenfiepen so extrem nervig


Sry hab nich alles gelesen nur topic


----------



## facehugger (14. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



sycron17 schrieb:


> MK-26 draufgeknallt@7v und schon war der problem gelöst max 60grad


Klar, nur ist hier nicht jeder der Bastler und will selbst an seine teure Anschaffung Hand anlegen. Und dann bleibt immer noch die Frage mit der Garantie...

Gruß


----------



## BertB (14. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



facehugger schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn der TE grad auf 180 ist und alles und jeden anmotzen möchte (kann ja mal durchaus vorkommen), müssen wir uns dem doch nicht anschließen. Meist beruhigt sich das Gemüt nach der Frage nach dem *genauen* Wie und Warum von ganz allein...
> 
> War hier doch auch so.
> 
> Gruß


ja, stimmt schon
bin auch immer sehr für harmonisches miteinander


----------



## facehugger (14. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



BertB schrieb:


> ja, stimmt schon
> bin auch immer sehr für harmonisches miteinander


Du lebst so einfach stressfreier. Klingt komisch, is aber so Ich hab nix gegen lustiges geflapse, im Gegenteil. Aber alles halt im Rahmen...

Gruß


----------



## Drauka (15. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Hallo suddali,

wie ist denn der momentane Stand der Dinge?

Allgemein zu dem Thema R9 290X im Referenzdesign: ich denke hier wurde inzwischen alles gesagt, was es dazu zu sagen gibt. Der Kühler war nicht ganz optimal 
Wenn Du bei Alternate nicht weiterkommst, dann muss ich an dieser Stelle auch fast zum Wechseln des Kühlers raten, am besten durch einen versierten Fachmann.
Solang Du den Original-Kühler aufhebst und wieder montierst, falls Du sie irgendwann mal reklamieren musst, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Mir wäre nicht bewußt, dass wir Aufkleber auf den Schrauben haben. 

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Cenkz (17. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

heute ist meine Grafikkarte angekommen ASUS Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II OC.
habe gleich FurMark laufen lassen, Quiet- und Uber-Mode geht bis 95grad danach taktet sie runter weil zu heiß.
Lüfter Manual 100% gleiche Ergebnis!

kann doch nicht sein mit Standardtakt?

Sorry falsche Bereich.


----------



## suddali (18. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Hallo, stehe mit Alternate im Gespräch und die Karte geht nächste Woche RMA, da die Techniker von Alternate sagen, dass das einfach nicht sein dürfte und Überhitzung wird auch als eine Art "defekt" geahndet...

Schade, dass hier von Sapphire keiner Stellung nimmt... auch für meine Asudrucksart, möchte ich mich teilweise entschuldigen, aber ich denke ihr ( die meisten) könnt mich da verstehen...

@Drauka, ich habe mich informiert, falls Alternate ablehnt installiere ich den neuen Arctic Accelero, allerdings "brennt" es die Kühler ein, d.h. wechseln ist dann so oder so nichtmehr möglich..
@Cenkz, bei Asus habe ich gelesen, dass der Kühler nicht gescheid aufsitzt.. sofort RMA, denn wie die Kunden mit der R9290X "veräppelt" werden, ist mir so noch nie untergekommen...


----------



## suddali (19. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Vielleicht weiß einer Rat, was schlimmer ist als das "heruntertakten" ist die gpu Auslastung, egal welches game ( mit bf4 getestet), die gpu Auslastung bleibt nicht  konstanz auf sagen wir 80% sondern schwankt von 0%-100% ingame..?! Das dürfte doch nicht sein?


----------



## suddali (20. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Hier von meiner 7970GHZ, läuft komischerweise wie Butter, keine drops, wohl gemerkt mit den selben Auflösungen,etc. an der die 290X gescheitert ist.., 2x DirectX 11 und 1x Mantle..


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. April 2014)

Wie ist deine gehäusebelüftung?

Stell doch in bf4 in der user.cfg einen wert ein den die r9 290x auf jeden fall schafft oder etwas tiefer dann wird die nicht zu heiß.

Meine tri x oc wird nicht mal über 65 grad heiß und das bei 150% resolution scale und high und ultra settings in fullhd.

Mfg


----------



## suddali (20. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Wie bereits oben geschrieben, top Gehäusebelüftung...

..dann müsste ich einen Wert von 40 fps einstellen, und dafür brächte ich keine 460€ teure Grafikkarte, denn das schafft meine 7970 ghz lockerst...
lg


----------



## Drauka (22. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



> Schade, dass hier von Sapphire keiner Stellung nimmt... auch für meine  Asudrucksart, möchte ich mich teilweise entschuldigen, aber ich denke  ihr ( die meisten) könnt mich da verstehen...



Ich hatte doch geschrieben?!


----------



## suddali (25. April 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

nicht mehr aktuell..


----------



## suddali (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

ncht mehr aktuell..


----------



## suddali (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

An alle! 
Etwas ganz erfreuliches.. Sapphire hat die Probleme mit Rev. 1 erkannt und liefert diese Karten schon garnichtmehr aus, bzw. wurden komplett aus dem Sortiment gestrichen, solltet ihr also auch irgendwelche Probleme haben und sei es nur mit der Hitze und daraus resultierenden fps drops, habt ihr sehr hohe Chancen eine Karte der Rev.2 zu erhalten!! (verbesserter Kühler, vill. aktuelleres Bios)


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Ou gute News danke


----------



## suddali (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

aber hallo 

Trotzdem schwach, dass es der Hersteller nicht einfach direkt zu gibt, bzw. die Mitarbeiter hier...

Tests hin und her...


----------



## Drauka (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



suddali schrieb:


> An alle!
> Etwas ganz erfreuliches.. Sapphire hat die Probleme mit Rev. 1 erkannt und liefert diese Karten schon garnichtmehr aus, bzw. wurden komplett aus dem Sortiment gestrichen, solltet ihr also auch irgendwelche Probleme haben und sei es nur mit der Hitze und daraus resultierenden fps drops, habt ihr sehr hohe Chancen eine Karte der Rev.2 zu erhalten!! (verbesserter Kühler, vill. aktuelleres Bios)


 
Sorry, aber wer hat Dir das so gesagt? Es gibt von der von Dir angesprochenen Karte keine Rev.1 und Rev.2
Ich habe das Gefühl Du verstehst mich nicht...

Aber ich versuch es nochmal (mit ein wenig Interpretation meinerseits  bzgl. Deiner Aussage...): mit Rev. 1 verstehst Du wahrscheinlich die MBA-Karte, so wie Du sie hast. Hier sind wir (wie auch alle anderen AMD-Boardpartner) nicht der Hersteller, sondern im Grunde nur der Vertrieb. Wir haben diese Karte weder designt noch gebaut, wir verkaufen sie so wie von AMD hergestellt.
Was Du nun als Rev. 2 bezeichnest, sind wahrscheinlich die Custom Designs, sprich die Karten, die wir selbst designt und hergestellt haben, entweder auf Grundlage des Original PCBs, nur mit anderen Kühlern, oder aber auf Grundlade eines neuen PCBs. Das hat nichts mit "Problem erkannt" zu tun, sondern ist der normale Lauf der Dinge bei einer neuen High-End Karte. Die MBA-Karte fällt nach kurzer Zeit weg (je nach dem, wann AMD die Freigabe für Custom Designs erteilt).



> Trotzdem schwach, dass es der Hersteller nicht einfach direkt zu gibt, bzw. die Mitarbeiter hier...



Es gibt nichts zuzugeben...

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## suddali (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Soweit ist mir das bewusst!

Sobald ihr aber die Karte mit eurem Schriftzuck beklebt und mir das Bios sagt es ist eine Sapphire Karte, dann ist mir das herzlich egal wer die Karte hergestellt hat!

Fakt ist, diese Karte ist fehlerbelastet... nicht alle aber EINIGE! Ihr verkauft die Karte unter eurem Namen.. also ist es egal wer diese Karte hergestellt hat.. (Ein Autohändler stellt die Autos auch nicht selber her, haftet aber dafür.)

Wenn mir dann auch noch deine Kollegen etwas von Rev. 1 und Rev.2 vorplappern, warum sollte ich das nicht so in meinem post verwenden?! Villeicht solltest du mal deine Kollegen briefen..

Nun ist die Karte 2 Wochen bei euch, der Fehler wurde wie gesagt bestätigt ( ihr haltet euch ja peinlichst bedeckt, was der Fehler/Defekt war/ist) und lasst mich nun warten.. Bereits 2 Wochen... exkl. Versandzeit... Was ist das für eine Art?!

Fehler erkannt und bestätigt, warum geht dann nicht sofort eine neue Karte raus?! Stattdessen warte ich nun seit 3 Wochen (insgesamt) und es hat sich bis jetzt noch NICHTS! weiter getan..


----------



## Drauka (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



suddali schrieb:


> Wenn mir dann auch noch deine Kollegen etwas von Rev. 1 und Rev.2 vorplappern, warum sollte ich das nicht so in meinem post verwenden?! Villeicht solltest du mal deine Kollegen briefen..


Mit wem hast Du denn gesprochen? Dann weiß ich auch, wen ich briefen muss 



> Nun ist die Karte 2 Wochen bei euch, der Fehler wurde wie gesagt bestätigt ( ihr haltet euch ja peinlichst bedeckt, was der Fehler/Defekt war/ist) und lasst mich nun warten.. Bereits 2 Wochen... exkl. Versandzeit... Was ist das für eine Art?!
> 
> Fehler erkannt und bestätigt, warum geht dann nicht sofort eine neue Karte raus?! Stattdessen warte ich nun seit 3 Wochen (insgesamt) und es hat sich bis jetzt noch NICHTS! weiter getan..


 [/quote]
Da Du die Karte an Alternate geschickt hast, bezweifle ich, dass die Karte sei 2 Wochen bei uns ist. Aber ich kann das gern prüfen.
Das Problem ist, dass Alternate wahrscheinlich nicht jede Karte einzeln zu uns schickt, sondern, aus Gründen der Wirtschaftlichkeit, sammelt.
Wie ja schon im andern Forum besprochen ist in erster Linie Alternate für den Austausch der Karte zuständig, sprich auch für den Zeitpunkt, wann Dir eine Ersatzkarte zugesandt wird. Wir haben keinen Einfluss.
Aber ich kann Dir gern noch mitteilen, ob und wann die Karte bei uns eingetroffen ist und wie unsererseits der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ist.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## suddali (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Danke, doch Alternate hat mir gesagt die Karte ist seit 2 wochen bei euch,, glaub mir, die terrorisiere ich seit Tagen  .. aber Alternate wartet auf die Karte von EUCH(Da Alternate die Karte per Garantie mit Euch abwickelt)... 

Welcher Mitarbeiter das war kann ich nicht sagen, das war per Telefon..

Den Stand will ich UNBEDINGT wissen, bitte! So kann ich nun beurteilen, wer mich hier anlügt.. (Karte ist seit 21. bei Alternate)


----------



## Drauka (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Guten Morgen.

Laut meiner Kollegin aus Hong Kong haben wir Ende letzter Woche die RMA-Anfrage für Deine Karte von Wave (Alternate) erhalten. Die Karte selbst liegt uns noch nicht vor!

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## suddali (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Waas? Sicher dass das meine Karte ist?

... Weiterhin sagt Alternate die Karte liegt nach wie vor beim Hersteller und am 21. starten sie selbst ein "Mahnverfahren" gegen den Hersteller falls bis dahin die Karte immernoch nicht bei Alternate ist...


So langsam weiß ich echt nichtmehr wem ich glauben soll.. Gut aber warum zum Teufel.. wird meine Karte nach HongKong geschickt?! Dann kann ich ja schnell mal 1-2 Monate planen...

Schick mir bitte doch einmal die letzten 4 Ziffern der SN in einer pn, damit wir abgleichen können..


----------



## Drauka (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Die Karte wird nicht nach HK geschickt, sondern in unser RMA-Center in CZ, eben um lange Versandwege zu vermeiden.

PN ist unterwegs.


----------



## suddali (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Hallo, SN passt, ist eine Frechheit von Alternate, ich werde nur vertröstet, ohne wirkliche Angaben zu erhalten, es ist wirklich eine Sauerei, wenn die Karte noch nichteinmal bei euch eingetroffen ist, seit 3 Wochen..


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*



suddali schrieb:


> Hallo, SN passt, ist eine Frechheit von Alternate, ich werde nur vertröstet, ohne wirkliche Angaben zu erhalten, es ist wirklich eine Sauerei, wenn die Karte noch nichteinmal bei euch eingetroffen ist, seit 3 Wochen..


 
Ist normal, dass Händler das Zeugs erst mal sammeln, und erst, wenn sie mehrere Karten zusammen haben, das ganze dann an den Hersteller weiterleiten. Da wird nicht sofort, wenn dein Teil eingetroffen ist, das ganze gleich zum Händler geschickt. Das dauert 'nen paar Tage/Wochen...

Und die Händler sind dann meist auch noch so nett und schieben das ganze dann auf den Hersteller. 'ja, wir nix schuld, das liegt bei denen, schwöre'...


----------



## suddali (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

Hi Drauka, spaßeshalber, Karte bei euch angekommen? Fehler gefunden?

@ Stefan jap, das habe ich auch gemerkt... Aber wie gesagt was der Händler macht in den 2 Wochen in denen er Zeit hat.. solange das Zeug pünklich zurückkommt..


----------



## Drauka (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*


Mir liegen keinerlei Informationen vor. Mag aber daran liegen, dass ich nicht nachgefragt habe.


----------



## suddali (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: R9 290X wird zu heiß, Absturz bzw. low fps*

ok danke.

Naja solange es jetzt mit eurer Tri X OC hinhaut..

P.S. Dein/Euer Support könnte besser sein, bzw. wäre eine bessere Zusammenarbeit von deiner Seite aus wünschenswert...


----------

